# 1985 Raleigh Super Course Questions.



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

If I pick up a 1985 Raleigh Super Course in good shape:

1) What's a reasonable price for one? Apparently all original being sold by the original owner.

2) Would I be able to put a Campagnolo Athena 11 Speed groupset on it?

3) Should I put a Campagnolo Athena 11 Speed groupset on it?


Thanks for any input!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a pic of it:


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

The used bike market is hurting pretty bad now, prices have dropped significantly over the past year. 

While the Nottingham Super Courses are generally known as decent Raleighs made with Reynolds 531. This one is not that, it is made in the USA(?) from a cheaper tube set the 555, the thing weighs 23+lbs. 

Can you put a new 11 speed groupset on it, yes.
Is it worthy of Athena 11, no way!

Personally I would pass on that bike and keep looking for a nicer frame. If you had to buy it no more than $180-200, that’s if you want to be nice to the original owner.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Also consider fit. This is a bike for a very tall person. My guess is 62 cm frame size or thereabouts. As to the weight of this bike: more like 27+ lbs.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

It's market value in my area (St. Louis) is no more than $100.
You could put Athena on it with a lot of work and expense..
You shouldn't.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reynolds531 said:


> It's market value in my area (St. Louis) is no more than $100.
> You could put Athena on it with a lot of work and expense..
> You shouldn't.


I didn't buy it.


I offered him $160. He said he'd hold on to it.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

You offered a very reasonable price, but as some mentioned the "local market" determines the price on these types of bikes. As an original owner, he has vested too many miles in the bike to part with those memories at less than "top value for an original vintage bike".


----------



## WTaylorA (Nov 30, 2012)

FWIW, I have an '84 Grand Course - one of the ones build in England (531 tubing). For THAT bike I paid $500 earlier this year and have been pretty satisfied, but the real value is in the hand-built frame with the quality tubing. Mine has a mix of older Campy Centaur, Mirage, and a DuraAce rear derailer and shifters. 
For a US-built frame, I wouldn't have paid as much.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

WTaylorA said:


> FWIW, I have an '84 Grand Course - one of the ones build in England (531 tubing). For THAT bike I paid $500 earlier this year and have been pretty satisfied, but the real value is in the hand-built frame with the quality tubing. Mine has a mix of older Campy Centaur, Mirage, and a DuraAce rear derailer and shifters.
> For a US-built frame, I wouldn't have paid as much.


'84 Grand Course, with mish mash groupset, oh wow. Love to see a pic.

Yeah you wouldn't want a Sachs, Eisentraut, Masi, Confetti, DellaSanta, Bruce Gordon, Weigle, Serotta, Davidson, etc, etc.


----------



## WTaylorA (Nov 30, 2012)

Hard to tell if you're being sarcastic or not, but I'll try to post pics soon.

Would I rather have a Sachs, Masi, etc? Sure! But this was a bike I found locally when I was looking, and it IS a nice frame. Reynolds 531C frame & fork, windowed lugs, Gipiemme ends.... Ride is quite nice. Did I over-pay? Maybe, but compared to your average, mass-produced Trek/Giant/whatever AL frame, it is a great ride, and I don't have any regrets.

How does it compare to my Trek or my Litespeed? That's another story. 

I'll post pics when I can, but meanwhile, here is a very similar one (only difference on the frame that I see is the "Triumph" badge).
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/1984-triumph-gran-course-raleigh-77038.html
(and a page from the '84 catalog with a small pic of the frame: https://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Raleigh84/ral84_15.jpg)

All in all.. yeah, I'd rather have a classic Italian frame, but a hand-built frame from one of the better British shops? The ride has been worth the $$ I spent.


----------



## eurus10 (Dec 7, 2012)

rear spacing too narrow for drop in fit of Campy 10-11


----------



## WTaylorA (Nov 30, 2012)

But can be stretched. My '84 Gran Course will take a 9-speed Shimano without too much effort, but something you may want to consider is that if stretching the rear out for a modern rear wheel, you may want to have a shop align the drop-outs to keep them square against the axel. Simply bending the frame outward may lead to some alignment issues, and I've heard a FEW cases of people complaining of broken dropouts or broken axels, but YMMV.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

eurus10 said:


> rear spacing too narrow for drop in fit of Campy 10-11





WTaylorA said:


> But can be stretched. My '84 Gran Course will take a 9-speed Shimano without too much effort, but something you may want to consider is that if stretching the rear out for a modern rear wheel, you may want to have a shop align the drop-outs to keep them square against the axel. Simply bending the frame outward may lead to some alignment issues, and I've heard a FEW cases of people complaining of broken dropouts or broken axels, but YMMV.




If the dropout spacing is 130mm, will it matter?


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Here's a pic of it:


Hi, that must be a foreign model, or foreign to (United States)

The United States model has a chrome headset, forks and frame/chainstays. Also, they have RACINGUSA on them..

Here is pic of Super Course in the 1985 Raleigh Catalog..

1985 Raleigh USA Bicycle Catalogue Page 1

Here is a picture of a live one..


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

cehowardraleighGS said:


> Hi, that must be a foreign model, or foreign to (United States)
> 
> The United States model has a chrome headset, forks and frame/chainstays. Also, they have RACINGUSA on them..
> 
> ...


When I was doing research on it I found out the model I was looking at was in fact a 1983 model. 

The owner said it was a 1985 because he _bought_ it (Brand new) in 1985!


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> When I was doing research on it I found out the model I was looking at was in fact a 1983 model.
> 
> The owner said it was a 1985 because he _bought_ it (Brand new) in 1985!


Cool!  The reason why I knew that it wasn't an 1985 Raleigh Super Course is because I have been hunting like mad for that one. Raleigh made Four models in the sport racing series in 1985I got all three except the 85 Super Course. I would love to have the one I posted up as an example but the seller is asking tad too much..

The four 85 Raleigh RacingUSA series are.

Prestige,
Competition
Super Course
Grand Prix.

Safe riding to you, :wink5:


----------



## mtedquist (May 31, 2013)

cehowardraleighGS said:


> Cool!  The reason why I knew that it wasn't an 1985 Raleigh Super Course is because I have been hunting like mad for that one. Raleigh made Four models in the sport racing series in 1985I got all three except the 85 Super Course. I would love to have the one I posted up as an example but the seller is asking tad too much..
> 
> The four 85 Raleigh RacingUSA series are.
> 
> ...


If you are still looking I have a large one (63cm)


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

mtedquist said:


> If you are still looking I have a large one (63cm)


Looks like I missed it.. Did see this post until 9 months later.. I happen to be 73, so I am allowed to be forgetfull at the early stages of senilty. 

You still got it let me know.. Will try to check back in a day or two..


----------

